# need serpentine belt for a 95 vr6 without a/c



## vdubrice (Jan 18, 2011)

hey guys i need to know if anyone knows how i can find a serpentine belt for a 95 vr6 without a/c i cant find any listings for it so any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## vdubrice (Jan 18, 2011)

*nm i got it thanks tho*

https://www.autohausaz.com/search/p...em&[email protected] Belt/Ribbed Drive Belt


----------

